# Merry Christmas Everyone!!



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Same to you, Rob & Colleen, and the rest of the OBer family!! I wish everyone a safe and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!
HUGS!!
Darlene and Jimmy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, same to you and everyone here! *MERRY CHRISTMAS !!*
I think its time now for Santa to get to work....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Yes, same to you and everyone here! *MERRY CHRISTMAS !!*
> I think its time now for Santa to get to work....


He could if the darn kids would only get to sleep...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would also like to wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas too.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Santa has arrived, the gifts have been opened, and Sherry and I are waiting for the coffee to brew!

Time to go back to bed....<yawn>

Dan


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I remember those days when the kids would wake us up at 4, then 5 then? Of course we where up till the am hours wrapping gifts. It was great. Enjoy the day with your families.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy Healthy Holiday to ALL!

Love Riz Family


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas from the Walters family!









Mark & Tish


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Bob and Diane


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and the best of holiday wishes.

Jim, Kristen, Baby James, Sierra and Merlin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS​​*

*To our extended *

*







Outback Family







*​


----------

